
The “Mindset” Mindset (2015) - jimsojim
http://www.alfiekohn.org/article/mindset/
======
delish
I've worked in three school systems. My experience accords with many things
Kohn says, especially:

 _Unfortunately, even some people who are educators would rather convince
students they need to adopt a more positive attitude than address the quality
of the curriculum (what the students are being taught) or the pedagogy (how
they’re being taught)._

I'll add: Students can "smell" when teachers are disingenuously trying to
convince students to adopt a more positive attitude, _even when the teachers
are unaware of their disingenuity_. The students grumble the same way a
subordinate grumbles when a boss advocates a more positive attitude. The
subordinate can _feel_ an injustice, even when he's/she's can't put it into
words.

 _[Studies supporting effort-oriented feedback] included no condition in which
students received nonevaluative feedback._

A primer on nonevaluative feedback that changed my life (not to mention my
teaching style) is Teacher and Child, by Haim Ginott. I then read all of his
other books, which were equally rewarding. If I have time later I'll quote
sections from his books I wrote down.

 _Along with many other education critics, I’d argue that the appropriate
student response to much of what’s assigned isn’t “By golly, with enough
effort, I can do this!” but “Why the hell should anyone have to do this?”_

Indeed.

------
derfj
Why not link to the html version?
[http://www.alfiekohn.org/article/mindset/](http://www.alfiekohn.org/article/mindset/)

~~~
dang
Good idea. Changed from
[http://www.alfiekohn.org/article/mindset/?print=pdf](http://www.alfiekohn.org/article/mindset/?print=pdf).

